# Roamio OTA not available in michigan.



## drew68 (Mar 2, 2010)

Just checked all the Best Buy stores in my area, nobody had any idea what I was talking about. Contacted tivo via chat and was told only best buy had info on them and tivo didn't have that information. Seems i'm not part of the test market.


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

drew68 said:


> Just checked all the Best Buy stores in my area, nobody had any idea what I was talking about. Contacted tivo via chat and was told only best buy had info on them and tivo didn't have that information. Seems i'm not part of the test market.


Just went to the Tivo site, and put Michigan in the box, it came up with quite a few best Buys in Michigan. https://www.tivo.com/discover/antenna

Ann Arbor (Store 408)
3100 Lohr Road
Ann Arbor , MI 48108
Auburn Hills (Store 449)
300 Brown Road
Auburn Hills , MI 48326
East Lansing (Store 416)
2020 W. Grand River Rd
East Lansing , MI 48864
Flint (Store 411)
G-3660 Miller Road
Flint , MI 48507
Grand Rapids I (Store 406)
2650 E. Beltline SE
Grand Rapids I , MI 49546
Grand Rapids Iii (Store 464)
4830 Wilson Avenue S W
Grand Rapids Iii , MI 49418
Gratiot (Store 407)
30701 Gratiot Ave
Gratiot , MI 48066
Kalamazoo (Store 413)
6900 S. Westnedge Ave.
Kalamazoo , MI 49002
Lansing (Store 803)
5216 West Saginaw Hwy
Lansing , MI 48917
Madison Hgt/Troy (Store 414)
32300 John R Road
Madison Hgt/Troy , MI 48071
Novi (Store 417)
21051 Haggerty Rd
Novi , MI 48375
Saginaw (Store 405)
4460 Bay Rd
Saginaw , MI 48603
Taylor Sthlnd Ctr (Store 401)
23000 Eureka Rd
Taylor Sthlnd Ctr , MI 48180
Traverse City (Store 500)
2577 North US 31 South
Traverse City , MI 49684
Utica (Store 402)
45520 Utica Park Blvd.
Utica , MI 48315
Walker (Store 409)
3410 Alpine Ave NW
Walker , MI 49544
Westland (Store 403)
35100 Cowan Road
Westland , MI 48185


----------



## drew68 (Mar 2, 2010)

I called a bunch of them. Nobody had ever heard of it except one gal in Grand rapids that said she had another customer looking for it, and no they don't carry it.


----------



## blwill (Sep 14, 2014)

I called several stores as well and none of them had any idea as to what I was talking about. I just talked to a Tivo Customer Service rep who stated that they were supposed to be in stock today and that they are looking into the issue. Their advice was to check back later.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

It looks like the official launch is off to a rather slow start. Maybe they will just take a few days to get them in stock.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

my best buy (Minnesota) they said the 28th for in store but you can order it and have it shipped to your home or the store

I ordered one and it will come the 17th


----------



## jayjay810 (Sep 14, 2014)

For ordering the sku is 8758098. I have that number to then and it will be ready for me to pick up on the 18th.


----------



## TiVoSupport_Kaitlyn (Oct 15, 2012)

TiVo Customers, 

The roll out of the Roamio OTA TiVo box was intended to be a phased rollout and we are working to get our website to update this information. At this time a small number of locations will have the device available but that number will continue to grow in the coming weeks. We would encourage you to continue checking with your local Best Buy for availability. 

Thank you, 
TiVo Support


----------



## eggcheese (Sep 14, 2014)

unclehonkey said:


> my best buy (Minnesota) they said the 28th for in store but you can order it and have it shipped to your home or the store
> 
> I ordered one and it will come the 17th


How were you able to order it? It is not on their website, and a Best Buy worker told me that they do not even have a SKU for it yet. I live in the Cleveland Ohio area and the same, they have no clue when they are getting it.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

I doubt it would be on the website as its only for specific stores

The BB that I went to was one of those "upscale" ones (that carries all 3 Roamios and has the home theatre area) and was on the list. I spoke with the "supervisor" of the home theatre area and he knew about the item and that he hadnt gotten it yet and was told by his Tivo Rep it wasnt in stores until the 28th. He checked with his Tivo rep and got the SKU (posted above) and he placed the order. I can pick it up on the 17th

While I was ordering mine there were 3 other people ordering theirs. One guy was getting rid of satellite, one was getting rid of cable and the 3rd didnt really say (we chatted while the guy went to check the back room to see if they were there and to text the Tivo rep) 

Me...I'm upgrading
order is attached (removed order # for obvious reason)


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

unclehonkey said:


> While I was ordering mine there were 3 other people ordering theirs.


The demand for this thing seems to be greater than I would have anticipated.


----------



## eggcheese (Sep 14, 2014)

unclehonkey said:


> I doubt it would be on the website as its only for specific stores
> 
> The BB that I went to was one of those "upscale" ones (that carries all 3 Roamios and has the home theatre area) and was on the list. I spoke with the "supervisor" of the home theatre area and he knew about the item and that he hadnt gotten it yet and was told by his Tivo Rep it wasnt in stores until the 28th. He checked with his Tivo rep and got the SKU (posted above) and he placed the order. I can pick it up on the 17th
> 
> ...


Thanks for uploading the SKU! I was able to go to my local Best Buy (not even one of the few selected ones) and ordered it. I will get mine at the store the 18th. Glad I snatched one up, because I could see them running out of this quick. Thanks so much again!


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The demand for this thing seems to be greater than I would have anticipated.


There are quite a few people that have been using antennas and miss having a DVR, especially cord cutters, because they were used to the time shifting of the DVR.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Captainbob said:


> There are quite a few people that have been using antennas and miss having a DVR, especially cord cutters, because they were used to the time shifting of the DVR.


I'm just surprised those people didn't already buy the base Roamio.


----------



## drew68 (Mar 2, 2010)

A great big thank you to unclehonkey, used his sku# at my local Best Buy and was able to secure one as well. Also on the 18th.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm just surprised those people didn't already buy the base Roamio.


We have a 2-Tuner Premiere. Paying $200 for 2 extra tuners hardly seemed worth it. I already upgraded to a 1TB drive, so the roamio doesn't offer much benefit for it's price.

Now that you can get the exact same unit, only without cable support, for $150 less... that's a much more compelling value proposition. I'll be able to add a stream and still pay less than a base Roamio alone would have cost.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm just surprised those people didn't already buy the base Roamio.


It's like I've been saying: Tivo would not launch this without market analytics saying a significant number of people will buy it, and buy it they will apparently.

FWIW: I would have trouble convincing my accountant wife to pay the lifetime fee versus the $15/month. This is mostly my fault for switching between Dish/DirectTV/Cable so often to get the best deal. The $50 up front cost is appealing to people. The biggest obstacle I find is the lack of Mini support. Otherwise, $50 upfront and $15/month is not objectionable.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

eggcheese said:


> Thanks for uploading the SKU!


you're welcome 



> I was able to go to my local Best Buy (not even one of the few selected ones) and ordered it. I will get mine at the store the 18th. Glad I snatched one up, because I could see them running out of this quick. Thanks so much again!


interesting you could go to one that wasnt on the list. There is a BB about 6 miles from my house but the one I had to go to (on the list) is about 15 miles away.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm just surprised those people didn't already buy the base Roamio.


I have the Tivo HD but it has the stock (yes the 21 hour) hard drive in it. I got it in March for like $40 and it had service paid up until August 27th. For $50 and I can get 4 tuners is worth the upgrade for me.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

drew68 said:


> A great big thank you to unclehonkey, used his sku# at my local Best Buy and was able to secure one as well. Also on the 18th.


was your store on the list?

Like I say I can thank the guy at the BB I went to as
-he knew about the Roamio OTA and what it did
-he was able to get the SKU
-he checked the backroom to verify they didnt have any
-he let me know that stores in MN wont get it until the 28th


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm just surprised those people didn't already buy the base Roamio.


Probably didn't know about it.Been alot of buzz in the last few weeks in tech articles and on social media on the OTA for $50. Three or four posts today alone on the Tivo Facebook page asking where they can buy it.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

ncted said:


> It's like I've been saying: Tivo would not launch this without market analytics saying a significant number of people will buy it, and buy it they will apparently. .


about 2 weeks before Labor Day I got a survey from Tivo because I used an antenna and they wanted my input. Basically it was a survey about my interest in a 4 tuner OTA only version and they had a bunch of price points and how likely I was to buy one. 
49.99 + 14.99 monthly was one
99.99 + 14.99 was another
149.99 + 12.95

I think it threw in lifetime too with it at 49.99 and 99.99 selling point

I remember saying "very likely" at 49.99 + 14.99


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

ncted said:


> The biggest obstacle I find is the lack of Mini support.


Source?

The official Tivo press release announcing the OTA Roamio specifically says it DOES support stream and mini:


> TV lovers can expect the same great award-winning experience as the TiVo Roamio family of DVRs, including universal search, free mobile applications, browse and compatibility with TiVo Stream and TiVo Mini devices to extend the TV experience throughout the home and beyond.


If it doesn't work with mini then I wouldn't pay a cent for it.


----------



## drew68 (Mar 2, 2010)

unclehonkey said:


> was your store on the list?
> 
> Yes mine was on the list.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

dcline414 said:


> Source?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/504023673628422144


----------



## Ikrion (Aug 31, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm just surprised those people didn't already buy the base Roamio.


That's what we opted for. The base Roamio allows us to choose OTA or cable. If OTA was offered on the Plus/Pro we would have probably gotten one of those. After seeing the limitations of the pure OTA, the base makes more sense.

We cut the cord in 2011 (and retired our Series 2) and have been using the Apple TV, but there are items we were missing out on and liked the global search of the TiVo.


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

Ikrion said:


> That's what we opted for. The base Roamio allows us to choose OTA or cable. If OTA was offered on the Plus/Pro we would have probably gotten one of those. After seeing the limitations of the pure OTA, the base makes more sense.
> 
> We cut the cord in 2011 (and retired our Series 2) and have been using the Apple TV, but there are items we were missing out on and liked the global search of the TiVo.


I bought the base Roamio, mainly because I didn't want to wait for the OTA to be in stock at Best Buys, which I guessed correctly, was probably not going to be by September 14. The only features I use on my Base Roamio are the same features that are on the OTA Tivo, but I was anxious to get one for the World Cup Tennis games. Sad, because next year World Cup Tennis will only be on cable, and I will never go back to cable.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

SullyND said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/504023673628422144


Thanks. I would have preferred it support the mini and not the stream, BTW.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm just surprised those people didn't already buy the base Roamio.


Yes. A basic Roamio, a Premiere, or even a series 3 TiVo. All have worked great with OTA. And all cost a lot less than the Roamio OTA.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ncted said:


> It's like I've been saying: Tivo would not launch this without market analytics saying a significant number of people will buy it, and buy it they will apparently.
> 
> FWIW: I would have trouble convincing my accountant wife to pay the lifetime fee versus the $15/month. This is mostly my fault for switching between Dish/DirectTV/Cable so often to get the best deal. The $50 up front cost is appealing to people. The biggest obstacle I find is the lack of Mini support. Otherwise, $50 upfront and $15/month is not objectionable.


I don't see how it isn't Not when you compare prices over a multi-year period. Over a several year period the OTA Roamio costs more. Plus there is basically no residual value. Unlike a ROamio Basic with Lifetime that could be sold for $200 or $300(or more) after several years. I would think your wife would be all over saving money especially being an accountant she should run the numbers and see how much can be saved.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

SullyND said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/504023673628422144


Wow, I was all set to purchase a Roamio OTA and miniglad you posted this before I had a chance!

Dumb move Tivo.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> I don't see how it isn't Not when you compare prices over a multi-year period. Over a several year period the OTA Roamio costs more. Plus there is basically no residual value. Unlike a ROamio Basic with Lifetime that could be sold for $200 or $300(or more) after several years. I would think your wife would be all over saving money especially being an accountant she should run the numbers and see how much can be saved.


Unfortunately for them, a lot of people out there don't see things that way. This is the same reason people don't want to plunk down $700 on an iPhone when they can just sign a contract with the carrier, even though they might pay more on the long run. I think it probably comes down to risk vs. reward in the reptilian parts of our minds.

If I can have an immediate reward (awesome Tivo experience) for $600 (Roamio Basic + Lifetime) which will pay for itself in a few years in service fees saved, or pay $50 now for ostensibly the same thing, even if I have to pay that $15/month for the rest of the lifetime of the product, the smaller number will win with people who are not particularly analytical because it "feels" safer. I don't have to risk as much up front to receive the potential reward. There are a lot of folks who don't really over think purchases of $50. Otherwise, many mediocre products would never sell.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I went to the bestbuy website and used the SKU 8758098 and nothing came up, so I called bestbuy and they were worthless, and had a nasty attitude to boot!


----------



## crayboy (Apr 28, 2007)

dcline414 said:


> Wow, I was all set to purchase a Roamio OTA and miniglad you posted this before I had a chance!
> 
> Dumb move Tivo.


I guess Tivo getting in bed with BestBuy should have been warning enough...
I opened a support case asking about OTA/Mini compatibility, and they replied Sept 13th that they ARE compatible. So I ordered one at BestBuy ( holding my nose ) Now a Tivo VP saying they are NOT compatible.

I may, finally, be able to convince my wife to give up Tivo.


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

crayboy said:


> I guess Tivo getting in bed with BestBuy should have been warning enough...
> I opened a support case asking about OTA/Mini compatibility, and they replied Sept 13th that they ARE compatible. So I ordered one at BestBuy ( holding my nose ) Now a Tivo VP saying they are NOT compatible.
> 
> I may, finally, be able to convince my wife to give up Tivo.


I shop at Best Buy alot, since they are all over where I live. I haven't had any problems with any purchases I have made with them for years, either for myself or as gifts to family members. I see quite a few negative Best Buy posts, so I am wondering, where do people that don't like Best Buys shop for their Video equipment?

Anyway, I don't think this roll out malfunction is best Buys issue, since apparently, Tivo has totally removed from their website, any mention of the OTA Tivo.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Captainbob said:


> Anyway, I don't think this roll out malfunction is best Buys issue, since apparently, Tivo has totally removed from their website, any mention of the OTA Tivo.


What now?

http://www.tivo.com/discover/antenna


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

crayboy said:


> I guess Tivo getting in bed with BestBuy should have been warning enough...
> I opened a support case asking about OTA/Mini compatibility, and they replied Sept 13th that they ARE compatible. So I ordered one at BestBuy ( holding my nose ) Now a Tivo VP saying they are NOT compatible.
> 
> I may, finally, be able to convince my wife to give up Tivo.


You do have to wonder, given that the Roamio basic supports the mini, how they actually managed to cripple this feature. I almost suspect that the mini actually does work with it, perhaps just not officially.

Why on earth would they manufacture a unique component just for this model that serves no purpose except to cut off future upselling potential? Does Tivo really think someone who buys a $50 Roamio is going to spend an additional $200 to upgrade to a basic with no other OTA benefits?


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

SullyND said:


> What now?
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/discover/antenna


Ah, I was looking under* Products *this morning on their site, rather than *"discover".*....


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

dcline414 said:


> You do have to wonder, given that the Roamio basic supports the mini, how they actually managed to cripple this feature. I almost suspect that the mini actually does work with it, perhaps just not officially.
> 
> Why on earth would they manufacture a unique component just for this model that serves no purpose except to cut off future upselling potential? Does Tivo really think someone who buys a $50 Roamio is going to spend an additional $200 to upgrade to a basic with no other OTA benefits?


Well if they are using a product as a "loss leader" to get people to come in and look at the $50 Tivo, maybe they feel that people will then be interested in the Roamio Basic when they find out the additional features they can get.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

Captainbob said:


> Well if they are using a product as a "loss leader" to get people to come in and look at the $50 Tivo, maybe they feel that people will then be interested in the Roamio Basic when they find out the additional features they can get.


Except every unit they actually do sell represents between 1 and 10 lost Tivo Mini sales.

And who knows how they even begin to track customers like me who were ready to reinvest in another generation of Tivo hardware (Roamio, Stream, Minis), but instead will just keep the Premiere for now and continue looking for better alternatives.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

dcline414 said:


> Except every unit they actually do sell represents between 1 and 10 lost Tivo Mini sales.


With the recent price drop on the Minis, I doubt TiVo is making very much money, if any, on each Mini sale now. So I can understand why they wouldn't want to sell you a Roamio OTA at a loss and a bunch of Minis to go with it at break even. If you want multi-room capability with OTA-only, you will have to buy multiple Roamio OTAs or buy the base Roamio and Minis.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> With the recent price drop on the Minis, I doubt TiVo is making very much money on each Mini sale now.


Assuming they've recouped development costs, the mini hardware probably only costs less than $10 per unit. The rest of each $150 sale is pure profit.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> If you want multi-room capability with OTA-only, you will have to buy multiple Roamio OTAs.


Can a Roamio OTA watch recordings from other devices on the same network? Even if so, it wouldn't be worth paying multiple $15 service fees rather than using a one-time cost mini.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

dcline414 said:


> Assuming they've recouped development costs, the mini hardware probably only costs less than $10 per unit. The rest of each $150 sale is pure profit.


That's a big assumption. And your hardware cost estimate seems low to me. The remote alone that is included with the Mini would probably cost more than $10 to manufacture. And TiVo doesn't get all the money for Minis being sold through retail outlets. I don't know what the wholesale price on a Mini with a MSRP of $150 is, but it's probably less than $100.


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

dcline414 said:


> Assuming they've recouped development costs, the mini hardware probably only costs less than $10 per unit. The rest of each $150 sale is pure profit.


That is pure speculation without an ounce of fact to back it up.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

Captainbob said:


> That is pure speculation without an ounce of fact to back it up.


The facts are that Tivo just changed the pricing model to one that no longer creates an ongoing revenue stream. The "speculation" as to production cost is really not as speculative as you might think, as there are a limited number of relatively commoditized components that make up a mini. We aren't talking tuners, decoders, hard drives, etc. Basically the same guts as you find in any network video device, slightly tweaked to work in the Tivo ecosystem.

Regardless, once a customer has bought a "loss leader" Roamio OTA, the incremental profit from selling them a mini is the same as selling any other customer a mini.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

got an email mine was shipped to the store


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> That's a big assumption. And your hardware cost estimate seems low to me. The remote alone that is included with the Mini would probably cost more than $10 to manufacture. And TiVo doesn't get all the money for Minis being sold through retail outlets. I don't know what the wholesale price on a Mini with a MSRP of $150 is, but it's probably less than $100.


Indeed. The MoCA and Ethernet connectivity alone probably costs more than $10.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

picked mine up at the store tonight....working on activating it


----------



## rurbaniak (Sep 17, 2014)

unclehonkey said:


> picked mine up at the store tonight....working on activating it


How'd it go?

Just got my email last night saying that it shipped to the store.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

set up was a breeze. It took about an hour or so to get it all set to go. But I couldnt add it to my account last nite for some reason. It was after hours so I called today and got it activated in maybe 5 minutes. Did 3 "forced updates" and it finally updated the account

After that it takes about a half hour to get the "kinks" out so dont start setting up timers right away. One time timers yes but not Season passes. For the 1st half hour if I tried to set up a Season Pass it wouldnt do it. But now it works fine


----------



## sanjokidd (Oct 10, 2005)

So does it support Tivo Mini?


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

I dont have one (nor need it) so dont know

a couple quirks I noticed
-in the setup it says "what are you using...cable only or antenna only". Wonder if it works with unencrypted cable?
-the wireless is really sensitive. A inch one way or another and it drops dramatically


----------



## sanjokidd (Oct 10, 2005)

unclehonkey said:


> I dont have one (nor need it) so dont know
> 
> a couple quirks I noticed
> -in the setup it says "what are you using...cable only or antenna only". Wonder if it works with unencrypted cable?
> -the wireless is really sensitive. A inch one way or another and it drops dramatically


Thank you!

I'm ready to leave directv, but I want a similar set up that I have now.. All my DVRs linked and sharing content. I think a TIVO OTA and Mini would solve my problems..


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

per tivo it DOES support minis


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512001033057210370*I've confirmed as well: Roamio OTA will work with TiVo Mini after all! (sorry for the confusion)*


----------



## rurbaniak (Sep 17, 2014)

unclehonkey said:


> I dont have one (nor need it) so dont know
> 
> a couple quirks I noticed
> -in the setup it says "what are you using...cable only or antenna only". Wonder if it works with unencrypted cable?
> -the wireless is really sensitive. A inch one way or another and it drops dramatically


I got mine last night, and noticed the same thing about the Cable only or Antenna. I'm guessing they just didn't change the software to reflect only OTA here.

I decided not to use wireless since I had a cable already setting there, so I can't confirm that.

But I did notice I get about 5 more channels than my Tivo Series 3 was picking up, so that's a definite bonus.


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

rurbaniak said:


> I got mine last night, and noticed the same thing about the Cable only or Antenna. I'm guessing they just didn't change the software to reflect only OTA here.
> 
> I decided not to use wireless since I had a cable already setting there, so I can't confirm that.
> 
> But I did notice I get about 5 more channels than my Tivo Series 3 was picking up, so that's a definite bonus.


The tuner on the Roamio Basic is excellent and I would assume that it is the same on the OTA. I get about 6 more channels on the Basic tuner than I get on my 1 year old HDTV tuner.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

unclehonkey said:


> per tivo it DOES support minis
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512001033057210370*I've confirmed as well: Roamio OTA will work with TiVo Mini after all! (sorry for the confusion)*


on the side of the box (that it comes in) it DOES say it supports Tivo Mini


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

I noticed the antenna meter on the Roamio shows less than the TivoHD

The HD shows 100% on most stations whereas the Roamio may max out around 75 or so


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

unclehonkey said:


> on the side of the box (that it comes in) it DOES say it supports Tivo Mini


Maybe that is why TiVo changed their minds about Mini support. The boxes had already been printed accidentally to say it supports the Mini, so TiVo figured they had better allow it if the retail packaging says it.


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

unclehonkey said:


> I noticed the antenna meter on the Roamio shows less than the TivoHD
> 
> The HD shows 100% on most stations whereas the Roamio may max out around 75 or so


That would be determined by the engineer that designed each of the circuits and the scaling range of the RF meter circuit in each one.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

Has anyone been able to buy this yet? There was an earlier mention of the Best Buy location finder including specific dates as to when each store would receive the OTA, but they must have scrubbed those because I don't see them. Maybe they are further delayed? Strange that they don't show up on bestbuy.com either.


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

trailmix said:


> Has anyone been able to buy this yet? There was an earlier mention of the Best Buy location finder including specific dates as to when each store would receive the OTA, but they must have scrubbed those because I don't see them. Maybe they are further delayed? Strange that they don't show up on bestbuy.com either.


They had times of the month for it being in stock on all the best Buy stores a week or so ago, but suddenly they were taken down. Seems like a couple of people ordered them, and took delivery and a few found them in stores, but that has been it.


----------



## cp2k (Mar 16, 2004)

TiVo should've done a better job with this rollout. I spent 40 minutes calling Best Buy stores today and haven't been able to find a single one that either has it in stock, or can order it from anywhere around them.. and I was working from the TiVo website's list.


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

cp2k said:


> TiVo should've done a better job with this rollout. I spent 40 minutes calling Best Buy stores today and haven't been able to find a single one that either has it in stock, or can order it from anywhere around them.. and I was working from the TiVo website's list.


Tivo posted this SKU on their Facebook page just now. They say you can order it with this at best buys. correct SKU# is 8758098.


----------



## cp2k (Mar 16, 2004)

I called 8, all said they could not. If anyone can point me to one that can I would be grateful


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The demand for this thing seems to be greater than I would have anticipated.


Because a lot of those people who don't come to this forum don't know there is no lifetime option with the OTA.


----------



## spartus4 (Oct 11, 2014)

I found mine at Walmart in Kalamazoo on Gull Road. I don't know if they still have any.


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

spartus4 said:


> I found mine at Walmart in Kalamazoo on Gull Road. I don't know if they still have any.


How did Walmart get any, I thought they were just being sold at Best Buys?


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

maybe he got the Roamio basic (I know those are at Wally World)


----------



## Davenport (Jul 24, 2008)

I just wanted to comment to say that I was successfully able to place a "special order" for a Roamio OTA using the SKU at my local Best Buy (not one listed on TiVo's website) in Austin, TX. It's due to arrive on the 15th, so the "special order" advice does seem to work.


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

Davenport said:


> I just wanted to comment to say that I was successfully able to place a "special order" for a Roamio OTA using the SKU at my local Best Buy (not one listed on TiVo's website) in Austin, TX. It's due to arrive on the 15th, so the "special order" advice does seem to work.


Phoned 3 and was told the system will not allow them to place an order for me..


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

Just found a store which has a few on the floor except they won't hold it for me, won't tell how many they have, or let me pre-pay for it. When I asked about just having it shipped to the house, he said the system won't let him order it claiming they are out of stock..


----------

